# Truck dimensions for heavy horses



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is a just one manufacturer with a "draft size" trailer for some ideas....
_https://www.willstrailers.com/valley.htm#2_HORSE_DRAFT_SIZE_COMBOS_

This article spells out the dimensions...
_https://www.horsejournals.com/what-size-horse-trailer-do-i-need_

There is a gentleman with draft pulling teams near me.
He has a beautiful trailer, sadly I don't know what brand..:|
His trailer is extra, extra height, and as wide as possible by law for his Belgian teams.
He is able to move 4 horses at once on the trailer.
His trailer _is_ custom made to have extra height and extra floor supports underneath not seen to support that heavy horseflesh.
I'm sure there are other special features in his trailer but from just looking at it they are not visible to me.
He has a rear load ramp, side ramp exit also.
I have never been inside it so am unsure of the actual stall configuration but believe it is a 4-horse head to head. 
2 horses walk in through the rear door ramp, 2 horses walk up the side ramp, turn and back into stalls...
I've seen the heavy chest bar suspended outside the trailer when parked that is why I think it is what I described.
The trailer is fully enclosed with sliding windows. 
A/C unit and fully insulated trailer with a large tack/harness room.
He does run with A/C on so he can travel when it is horrible hot, he must get from one competition location to another far away...his horses travel in comfort no matter when they are on the road.
The horses work hard for him and he treats them incredibly well, pampered is a better word for it.
His towing truck is a 550 series diesel....looks like a one-ton till you look underneath...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo.._


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow that sounds amazing!!
I'm not looking for a towing trailer though, I mean an actual horse truck...I don't know what you call them in America...back home they were horse boxes, here they're horse trucks...but then I think of a truck as a lorry...
Basically a stock truck type set up, but for horses?
My big girl has been in two so far. One when she was shipped to me. She crammed in and suffer major tail rub and superficial damage to her vulva. The second one we put her at the end so she had a double space but it still wasn't really long enough. 
It's all pie in the sky at the moment but I really want to start looking for something decent for my big girls


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

So ... dialect error, sorry ... do you mean a large trailer pulled by a semi truck like this one? (I've also seen versions that were designed for horses specifically but I can't find one right now, they might have stopped making them)

https://fthr.com/products/livestock-trailers/semi

Or an all-in-one vehicle like a horsey motorhome like this one?

-- Kai


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I have seen a number of very large horse trailers pulled by very large trucks or semis but I have never seen a motorhome-type horse ... transport? You really can't call it a trailer if it's all in one lol ... in America. I think all-in-one vehicles are infinitely more popular overseas, and in America we prefer to have a vehicle that can be used for many purposes, and then a trailer specifically to haul horses in that we can hook up to the tow vehicle ... if that makes sense? I think it also has a lot to do with our roads being wider and having more room, so we can legally have larger/longer vehicles on them than some countries with narrower roads.

To answer your question, I haul Thunder the Shire in a 2 horse straight load that is extra wide and extra tall - I think 7 feet wide and 7'6" tall? My Appaloosa Dreams is certainly dwarfed in there lol. Thunder's breeder has a 4 horse stock type trailer that is also extra wide and extra tall, and has been beefed up on the floor supports to handle the weight of 4 Shires in there at the same time. 

-- Kai


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When I was showing shires they travelled in a normal sized horsebox, no problem at all though the floor was double thick.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Over 16.2 would want at least 6' wide (3ft per horse), 7'6" minimum. 7'8" would be better and 11' long . 
Get over 17.2 and you would increase your width to 6'8" and height should be 7'8" length could stay 11'. These are minimum. Our drafts were mostly over 18 hands and both trailers were custom. 12'length (per pair) 7'6" wide and 8" tall (smaller trailer - 3 horse slant could have fit 5 saddle horses slant loaded - the dividers were wider than standard placement to give the longer length). The bigger trailer that hauled the surrey with the horses was 11 foot tall with the same dimensions as the other trailer. Both had 102" axles with no wheel inside. There were extra supports for the floor and heavier duty axles and tires for increased weight.

ETA Just saw you want a box truck. As Kai said not the favored mode here unless you are a commercial hauler or have a competition team like Budweiser or Priefert. I could ask a friend but that here is cost prohibitive for the typical owner of a pair or even 4 up.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I got it...concept at least.
You want a shipping van....straight load truck with horse box on the same chassis.

So, with that thought...
If you looked at a 6-horse truck, with changed configuration you might make the dimensions you need.
Instead of 3 across you pull the divider and put 2 across, stall and a half for each animal.
Or look at a 4-horse and that would give you 2 stalls.
All the trucks I had contact with had the ability to move the stall divider with frame support locations built into the flooring...you just needed to lift the floor plates to uncover them.
Not sure though of the length, but we had 17.3 long and lanky Thoroughbreds in that truck often and he did not rub out his gorgeous tail backed into a stall nor did he rub his chest on the chest bar secured.

So, the manufacturer I know about is ...
_..:: Frank DiBella ::.._
He buys and sells, builds customs too.

Some others I found...
_Doyle Manufacturing - Custom Built Horse Trailers and Vans - DoyleManufacturing.com
L&D Trailers / Equi-Trek Portland - Horseboxes & Trailers
https://phoenixcoachtrailers.com/
home â€” Stephex Horsetrucks_

One place I found that does "used"
_Used Horse Vans - Fleet Equine Fleet Equine_

One thing I will share is if you have never loaded/unloaded from a truck before...
It makes a difference in how high the frame is and where then your box sits.
Very steep ramp or a more gentle incline is something you need to keep in mind...
And if you are seriously going to do something like this, those trucks need to be driven_* not*_ sit otherwise you have a myriad of maintenance issues.
Tires, brakes and things just always needing work done to them and are costly.
Don't forget including registration of and insuring. 
That is why so many now do the truck and trailer not vans. 
But_, before you spend such amounts of money_...
Make sure your horses will go up and down those ramps from the ground cause otherwise you're sunk...
Good luck in your search.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So this is what I mean by horse truck - although I'd like something with more horse room than living space haha

I already have a bog standard horse float, by which I mean this -














- Which I tow with my 4wd.

My big clydie fits in it well on her own but is squished with another horse in there and her head is touching the roof...she smacked her head on it once and I'm amazed she got back in there to be honest.

So in the future I want a horse TRUCK that fill fit her, her daughter who should mature to be bigger than her, and my 'normal' horses too. 

I'm assuming, from what I've mannaged to dig up, that the height will need to be 8ft upwards?:blueunicorn:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My mares are pretty sweet with ramps. All self load in the float and all have been on multiple trucks without issue. My little gelding is a twit and throws himself up them but he is a mini and I guess he thinks he needs to make a point? 

I see in America you guys seem to use goose neck trailers? Or giant trailers pulled by giant cars/trucks. Here in NZ it's either a float or a truck. 
I'm just trying to find a pic of Martha in a friend's truck to give an idea of how much space she needs.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Kaifyre said:


> So ... dialect error, sorry ... do you mean a large trailer pulled by a semi truck like this one? (I've also seen versions that were designed for horses specifically but I can't find one right now, they might have stopped making them)
> 
> https://fthr.com/products/livestock-trailers/semi
> 
> ...


Something like that would be nice but doubt it'd fit one of my big girls let alone two of the hairy ladies :smile:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For "new", here in the USA you are referring to $$$$$$$ for a truck like what you describe. 
No living quarters, that was a horse truck...6 horse capacity but that would allow you to take your 2 large boys and also those "regular" sized ones too.
Used is a great option but do check them over super carefully as you would a float for damages, wear & tear and they are in the condition represented.
I saw some of those gorgeous horse vans with living quarters, then saw price and gasped. :shock:....

I really hope you find what you desire, in great shape and affordable so you can be on the road with the entire herd accompanying you. :smile:

8' ceiling height is now common on many "warmblood" style trailers here...so it is out there.
Positive it is in trucks/vans for the commercial shippers here.

My other thought is look into who makes the Budweiser horse trailers...yes, they are a trailer pulled by a semi-truck but that manufacturer I bet also does truck vans too..
How you would/could find that information on manufacturer I don't know. :|
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yes MEGA money for new ones!! But there are some nice second hand ones around but I'm so weary on the size. So many barely fit your average hunter type!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Have tape measure will travel...._
You probably have to look for some time but what you want I bet is out there available at not such a ridiculous price....
:runninghorse2:.....


----------

